# 300zx question



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I found a 300zx I want. Its the 80s model without a turbo charger. Is it possible to turbo charge the non turbo charged engines? Or are they two different engines? If so, will they both bolt into each engine bay or do you have to mod them? Oh and the speedometer panel. The one I'm looking at has the same gauge with the pins and needles. Can you get those cool looking digital gauges I have seen on some of these models and put that into another one? What would I have to do?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The turbo and non-turbo engines utilize the same VG-series block, so the bolt up to the mounts and trans is the same. That said, the amount of work to convert a non-turbo Z into a turbo Z makes it much more practical to simply go out and purchase a turbo Z rather than try and convert one. As far as the digital gauges, I wouldn't do it. They are hard to read in daylight and have been known to be problematic due to a numbler of issues. It's also not an easy swap. There are more people that want to swap the digital to analogs for said reasons than the other way around. Try these links for more Z31 info:

Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.Com REDZ31.NET JASONBUTTS.COM

For info specific to the conversion: 

TURBO TURBO TURBO


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

This won't be a daily driver. Probably just be for a few fun miles of driving. I never look at my speed anyways because I can usually tell how fast I'm going.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Differant strokes for differant folks! IIRC, it's best to get a donor car with the digital dash as the parts from Nissan are very expensive. You'll need the cluster assy., the digital dash controller (also referred to as the power supply unit), and the main harness for starters. You may want to do a search on z31.com | Home as I believe they addressed this swap at some time.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

What problems usually arise out of them? If its really that bad then I won't mess with it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

You'll need a full donor car. There will always be something you'll have to go back and get. If you can't get a donor car, forget about it.


----------

